# 790 Front end loader



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm going to look at a 2006 790 this weekend with hopes of purchasing it. The only thing it doesn't have is a front loader. The guy that owns it works for a local JD shop and says you can get the kit for about $3000. Is that true? Are their "aftermarket" companies that sell this loader?


----------



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

I just realized i put this in the wrong forum. Mod please delete, I will post this in the correct forum. Sorry and thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No problem buddy! We got you covered!


----------

